# Are ISOMs Legal in the US?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Prompted by the "Are Cubans Legal" thread, lets clarify this one.

Yes, ISOMs are legal in the US.
The proof lies in a strip of islands from Key Largo all the way down to Key West. They are all Islands South of Miami that are in fact legal in the US.

Again, hope this clarifies yet one more question that seems to be posed quite often.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Full of piss and vinegar today, are we, Carlos?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Carlos your always ready to serve the Club Stogie community with new, up and coming laws and regulations on the forbidden leaf. You, my friend, are a true ambassador for the hobby.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You're killin' me brother! :r


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

:r so im cool next time theres a raid? sweet!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

:r Nicely put!


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Prompted by the "Are Cubans Legal" thread, lets clarify this one.
> 
> Yes, ISOMs are legal in the US.
> The proof lies in a strip of islands from Key Largo all the way down to Key West. They are all Islands South of Miami that are in fact legal in the US.
> ...


:r

I love it...


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Full of piss and vinegar today, are we, Carlos?


here's your vinegar -- and here's...


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

:r 

Hilarious....


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

That was great! :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Appears this needs clarification yet once again.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I am so confused now-stop it!:r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

So that's what it means! 

All this time I thought ISOM meant In Search Of Macanudos!


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

lmao!!, great set of topics, keep it up


----------



## Manny (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes and PAALLLEEEZZZZEEEE call them what they are CUBAN CIGARS!
Friggin ISOM's.... sounds so childish, how's that for some Cayenne to add for the "Piss and Vinegar mix? LOL!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the ONLY "ISOM" i've ever heard of is legal. they sell them at JRs, not that i'd buy any.

click here for legal "ISOMs". 
ya dumbasses.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> the ONLY "ISOM" i've ever heard of is legal. they sell them at JRs, not that i'd buy any.
> 
> click here for legal "ISOMs".
> ya dumbasses.


umm....a "secret" binder and filler.??:dr ...... ........let me think..........'ll pass, too many memories of the mystery foods served to me in college and the service


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

IHT said:


> the ONLY "ISOM" i've ever heard of is legal. they sell them at JRs, not that i'd buy any.
> 
> click here for legal "ISOMs".
> ya dumbasses.


ISOM
LANCERO CIGARS 
Binder: *SECRET *
Filler: *SECRET*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.

Last one.
I promise.
Pathetic I humor myself by bumping my own jokes.
Purely for newbs of course.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Too much, Carlos. These threads never get old. :r :r :r


:ms NCRM


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice one Carlos.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

good joke carlos, thanks for that


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm still confused.

Draw a line south from Miami and you hit Biscayne, but none of the other large US keys, certainly not key west, Cuba, the Caymans and then finally you hit Panama. The other US keys (even largo) are south-south-west or south-west of Miami. 

Perhaps ISOM refers to Island (singular) South of Miami or Islands Southwest of Miami?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Draw a line south from Miami and you hit Biscayne, but none of the other large US keys, certainly not key west, Cuba, the Caymans and then finally you hit Panama. The other US keys (even largo) are south-south-west or south-west of Miami.
> 
> Perhaps ISOM refers to Island (singular) South of Miami or Islands Southwest of Miami?


:r 
Good point.
We need to change it to ISWOM.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Draw a line south from Miami and you hit Biscayne, but none of the other large US keys, certainly not key west, Cuba, the Caymans and then finally you hit Panama. The other US keys (even largo) are south-south-west or south-west of Miami.
> 
> Perhaps ISOM refers to Island (singular) South of Miami or Islands Southwest of Miami?


Island south of Hialeah just dosen't have the same ring.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
> The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Last one.
> ...


:r wanker


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Purely for the purpose of helping so many newbs.
> The fact I am humoring myself has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Last one.
> ...


Tsk, tsk...truly pathetic, Carlos..just a blatant attempt to get points...


----------

